

BlackBerry Enterprise Server development stopped - protomyth
http://www.bgr.com/2012/08/21/blackberry-enterprise-server-blackberry-10/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheBoyGeniusReport+%28BGR+%7C+Boy+Genius+Report%29

======
stephengillie
It's like different parts of RIM are running in different directions. Like
Device vs Server + Network. On the server + network side, RIM is probably
hoping current IT departments will drop the "old BES" and run this BBOS
10-only server, needing to replace their entire fleet of mobile devices for
new BBOS 10 devices.

RIM also recognizes that BIS, BES, the Blackberry network, and the "Blackberry
fee" that carriers charge end users, are all baggage which competing devices
aren't encumbered by. Their new Blackberrys aren't joined-at-the-hip to the
Blackberry network and its superior encryption anymore, which removes what
many considered to be their competitive advantage.

The company seems to be as directionless as Adobe is about Flash.

